# Moo Brew Ris At The Wheaty



## tdh (4/7/08)

Moo Brew Russian Imperial Stout on tap (and hand pump) at the Wheaty today.

I'll be there after work supping on a schooner. 

Anyone else keen?

tdh


----------



## dj1984 (4/7/08)

i have heard that whe wheaty is a gay bar i went there for my birthday last month my uncle went to work the next day and was talking to this girls which is a lesbian and she said that its a gay bar but i think its only fridays and saturdays we went on a thursday ant there were not that alot of people there


----------



## tdh (4/7/08)

Do you know Jazman?

tdh




dj1984 said:


> i have heard that whe wheaty is a gay bar i went there for my birthday last month my uncle went to work the next day and was talking to this girls which is a lesbian and she said that its a gay bar but i think its only fridays and saturdays we went on a thursday ant there were not that alot of people there


----------



## dj1984 (4/7/08)

tdh said:


> Do you know Jazman?
> 
> tdh


no cant say i do why do you ask


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/7/08)

:lol: 

BB


----------



## tdh (4/7/08)

The Wheaty is the best pub in Adelaide for craft brewed beers on tap and a good range of imports.

The Mars Bar is a gay bar, this aint a gay bar.

tdh


----------



## dj1984 (4/7/08)

tdh said:


> The Wheaty is the best pub in Adelaide for craft brewed beers on tap and a good range of imports.
> 
> The Mars Bar is a gay bar, this aint a gay bar.
> 
> tdh


i know they have a lot of beers i have been there but this has come from a lesbo's mouth that goes there and she said its a gay bar :icon_cheers: enjoy


----------



## dj1984 (4/7/08)

dj1984 said:


> i know they have a lot of beers i have been there but this has come from a lesbo's mouth that goes there and she said its a gay bar :icon_cheers: enjoy


also a lesbo ownes it she would be asking her lesbo/gay friends from the mars bar to come along


----------



## tdh (4/7/08)

I'm after their beer. 
Don't care which way they swing.

Drop in and try the beer.

tdh


----------



## dj1984 (4/7/08)

would love to but i have to work (just around the courner at the Advertiser mile end) i had the samuel adams TASTY i had a couple more but i cant remember what they were i had all the beers on tap in pint form was a tad hammered but it was my birthday


----------



## tdh (4/7/08)

The 'tiser!

Who's the sub-editor there these days?

tdh


----------



## beersom (4/7/08)

who gives a frick whether it is a "gay bar" or not!! By the sounds of it this place serves good beer... can't wait to get there one day and check it out.


----------



## dj1984 (4/7/08)

tdh said:


> The 'tiser!
> 
> Who's the sub-editor there these days?
> 
> tdh


Im a printer they are a whole different building all together (in the city) i could not tell you who the editor was sorry

the wheaty does have the best beer selection i have seen i was just having conversation i was not saying you are gay if you go there


----------



## dj1984 (4/7/08)

has anyone been to the wellington hotel i think its north adelaide they are supposed to have heaps of beer there


----------



## tdh (4/7/08)

OK.

I thought you where a homophobe if you went there.

tdh


----------



## sqyre (4/7/08)

Guys, i meet up with a bunch of the Adelaide boys at the Wheatie about 2 weeks ago and i must say that pub has one of the greatest selections of quality Beers i have ever seen.
I actually asked if they had Knapstien and they said sorry no... 10 minutes later Jade the Publican there brought me out one from her personal fridge out the back..
Do yourselves a favor and pop in, you wont be disapointed.. :icon_cheers: 

HERE is a link to some pics of some of the selection we tried on the night.

Sqyre..


----------



## jeremy (4/7/08)

Went to the wheatsheaf the other day for the first time in a while. Great pub, great selection of beers, and had some good music on out the back when i was there too. I also noticed that it appears to be a bit of a lesbian hangout. In fact, i found the following little snippet on the South Australian tourism website:

_Pubs and clubs
You'll find Adelaide's pubs, clubs and bars incredibly welcoming everywhere you go. But the most popular hangouts for the local gay and lesbian set include: 
- The long-running Mars Bar in Gouger Street, Adelaide 
- Icons on Henley in Torrensville 
- Edinburgh Castle Hotel in Currie Street, Adelaide 
- *Wheatsheaf Hotel in Thebarton *
- Exeter Hotel in coastal Semaphore_

Doesnt bother me any though!

Have since heard from someone that they have pints of Little Creatures for $5, but I reckon this must be a bit of an urban legend, unless someone out there can back up the claim?

Cheers.

Jeremy.

PS Looking forward to trying the RIS, prices anyone?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/7/08)

Oi, lesbians have feelings too :angry: 

Goes on tap at 2pm this arvo so no idea on prices.

Best pub in Adelaide by the proverbial mile :super: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## 3G (4/7/08)

Pretty sure the two girls kissing near the fire place :icon_chickcheers: were that way inclined. Id rather drink with them around thanm some wa*#er that wants a fight after a few draughts.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/7/08)

$8 a schooner. Awesome beer, smooth, velvety roasty. Love it.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Aaron (4/7/08)

It's a great pub, simple as that. Pleas keep your prejudices to yourself.


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (4/7/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> $8 a schooner. Awesome beer, smooth, velvety roasty. Love it.
> 
> C&B
> TDA




+1 

Shame I had to drive (ABV8%) Id liked a couple more.

BDB


----------



## Kai (5/7/08)

Wish I could have been there tonight to try it.


----------



## Jazman (5/7/08)

tdh said:


> Do you know Jazman?
> 
> tdh


 :lol: :lol: 
I give free grammar and spelling lessons the Jazman way


----------



## dj1984 (5/7/08)

Jazman said:


> :lol: :lol:
> I give free grammar and spelling lessons the Jazman way


ahh now i know why you asked me that :lol: yeah i do have a bit of a spelling problem i was not the best student


----------



## Aaron (5/7/08)

Kai said:


> Wish I could have been there tonight to try it.


I had your share sitting in front of the fire this afternoon Kai. It is a good drop. Look forward to it going on the hand pump.


----------



## Kai (6/7/08)

Thanks mate, always good to see you're willing to take one for the team.


----------



## tdh (8/7/08)

Yep, a mighty tasty stout.
Very well concealed alcohol with the smoothest aftertaste.
Who thinks it tastes like 55IBU though?

tdh


----------



## imellor (18/7/08)

Moo Brew Stout. How do you describe it? I tasted coffee chocolate smoke and aniseed in the flavor and it went down so smooth. Every mouth full was a taste sensation trying to pick all the different characters of the beer. Can not wait to try this on the hand pump especialy the way it is treated at the Wheatie. Expecting 12C nice and creamy head with all flavours jumping out. Need a recipe for this if anyone has a copy please tell me.

Also picked up a bottle of limited edition Moo Brew Imperial Stout aged in OAK for 12 months and 8.5% alc. Waiting for a quiet night to crack this one to appreciate all the flavors. 

Cheers :beer: 
Ian


----------



## Aaron (4/8/08)

For those interested the Moo RIS is now on the hand pump. If you liked it off tap make sure you try it off the hand pump.


----------



## beersom (4/8/08)

Aaron said:


> For those interested the Moo RIS is now on the hand pump. If you liked it off tap make sure you try it off the hand pump.




Has it been cask conditioned, or is it just keg beer through a beer engine?


----------



## youngy (4/8/08)

Had one yesterday afternoon (hand pumped) nice and strong. They will only serve it in a schooner (375ml) or less due to the Alc content.


----------



## Aaron (4/8/08)

beersom said:


> Has it been cask conditioned, or is it just keg beer through a beer engine?


As far as I am aware, and I could well be wrong, this is a regular keg that has been degassed.


----------



## tdh (4/8/08)

youngy said:


> Had one yesterday afternoon (hand pumped) nice and strong. They will only serve it in a schooner (375ml) or less due to the Alc content.



Not a problem. I buy 2 schooners at the same time.

tdh


----------



## MCT (4/8/08)

tdh said:


> Not a problem. I buy 2 schooners at the same time.
> 
> tdh




How much is a schooner? Or shouldn't I ask...


----------



## Interloper (4/8/08)

So why is hand pumped so much more desireable? I thought that this would lead to a frothy beer?

What's the appeal?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/8/08)

MCT said:


> How much is a schooner? Or shouldn't I ask...



285mls.


----------



## MCT (4/8/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> 285mls.




Haha very good, but I still learnt something! NSW schooners are 425mL.
So, anybody game to tell me the PRICE?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/8/08)

MCT said:


> Haha very good, but I still learnt something! NSW schooners are 425mL.
> So, anybody game to tell me the PRICE?


Oh, read the whole thread and you will see the price.

C&B
TDA


----------



## MCT (4/8/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Oh, read the whole thread and you will see the price.
> 
> C&B
> TDA


Got it, thanks mate. All the talk of lesbians had me sidetracked....


----------



## beersom (4/8/08)

Interloper said:


> So why is hand pumped so much more desireable?


 Well to me it's not, not unless it is cask conditioned which it appears is not the case for this beer.
To me, putting a degassed keg through a beer engine is a waste of time and dare I say it a waste of perfectly good beer h34r: and purely about a false image.
Unfortunately it seems that there are several bars in this country following this practise.
If the beer is naturally conditioned in a cask then hooked up to a beer engine (hand pump) or dispensed via gravity ... then it would appeal to me very much!!!!


----------



## Interloper (4/8/08)

beersom said:


> Well to me it's not, not unless it is cask conditioned which it appears is not the case for this beer.
> To me, putting a degassed keg through a beer engine is a waste of time and dare I say it a waste of perfectly good beer h34r: and purely about a false image.
> Unfortunately it seems that there are several bars in this country following this practise.
> If the beer is naturally conditioned in a cask then hooked up to a beer engine (hand pump) or dispensed via gravity ... then it would appeal to me very much!!!!



But _why _the appeal? I still don't get _why _it is better/desireable? 

What's the appeal of this beer engine of which you speak?


----------



## enoch (4/8/08)

In this case the hope with the hand pump is that it is served warmer and flatter so you get a better chance to appreciate the beer.
When I had it on draught it was a nice drop but way too cold to appreciate. I'm guessing the gassing was mucking with the flavour too.
Degassing is far from ideal but at least it will be part way there.


----------



## Aaron (24/8/08)

For those so inclined the Wheaty has Baltika Porter and Thomas Hardy's 2006 available atm. I'm not sure what the stock levels are like so you may want to get down there soon. If you are sensitive about price you probably shouldn't bother as they are not exactly cheap. Both are very interesting beers and worth the cost in my opinion.

Moo Brew RIS is gone though


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/8/08)

Aaron said:


> For those so inclined the Wheaty has Baltika Porter and Thomas Hardy's 2006 available atm. I'm not sure what the stock levels are like so you may want to get down there soon. If you are sensitive about price you probably shouldn't bother as they are not exactly cheap. Both are very interesting beers and worth the cost in my opinion.
> 
> Moo Brew RIS is gone though




Sensitive to the price and the price is? :huh: 

BYB


----------



## 3G (24/8/08)

the ris was $8.50 schoner.


----------



## Aaron (24/8/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Sensitive to the price and the price is?


If you need to ask.....


----------



## tdh (25/8/08)

Aaron, you still selling 2hand Rollers? :lol: 

tdh


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (25/8/08)

Gregg J said:


> the ris was $8.50 schoner.




FFS that is sensitive  

BYB


----------



## Aaron (25/8/08)

Gregg J said:


> the ris was $8.50 schoner.


The bottles of oak aged were $25 for a 330ml.


----------



## Tanga (26/8/08)

This has got to be my favourite pub, must admit I haven't had a chance to try many of their beers. In fact I am only just discovering the joys of _good_ beers (I'll be asking for general suggestions later). But what should I be drinking when I'm at the Wheaty?

PS It's not so much that the Wheaty is a lesbian or gay pub, just that we're welcome there, and there's generally a higher class of clientele (those that don't stare or hassle us). Friday night is a bit of a lesbian night, but there are plenty of folks from all walks of life. That's why I love it!


----------

